# Winchester Blind Side...thoughts..anyone pattern it yet?



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

Just curious to see before I go buy a box and shoot it!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Not falling for anymore gimicks.

Well, if they come out with pellets shaped like ninja throwing stars, I might try that.


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

tss caddis said:


> not falling for anymore gimicks.
> 
> Well, if they come out with pellets shaped like ninja throwing stars, i might try that.


lol!


----------



## bc21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been looking for it, too, and can't find it anywhere. Went to cabela's two weeks ago and they were sold out and on backorder. Ended up leaving with one box each of Heavy Metal, Kent, Winchester Hi-V, and Black Cloud.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah, ill just stick with blue box federals or hi v but if a Guy only shoots 2 boxes a year I Can see how they sell out. 1 box was prolly patterning it. What a joke.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Military experiemented with odd shaped pellets years ago as a spreader load. I doubt it will have range extension properties.. 

Everybody is trying to play catch up with Winchester black cloud (Win Blind Side, Rem Hypersonic) for the high dollar steel market after their successful marketing campaign with Phil Robertson and the fact it works as advertised.. 

The problem with this load is the same as the others, its steel.. No matter the shape, velocity or wad it bleeds off speed fast and we are forced to shoot larger sizes for penetration thus decreasing our pattern density.. The only way to a longer range load with increased pattern density is through denser shot..


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

I have no trouble killing birds with cheap old Xperts! Those pellets are odd shaped as well. I'll save my money for more U of M tuition.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

Phil Rogers???? Perhaps you meant Phil Robertson..... Interesting concept, but as was already stated, it is still steel. Read a very interesting review on the stuff in Petersen's Hunting mag, anyone else see it? The guy who was reviewing it asked a good question, how do they get all those oddly shaped pellets properly stacked in the shell?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ThumbDweller said:


> Phil Rogers???? Perhaps you meant Phil Robertson..... Interesting concept, but as was already stated, it is still steel. Read a very interesting review on the stuff in Petersen's Hunting mag, anyone else see it? The guy who was reviewing it asked a good question, how do they get all those oddly shaped pellets properly stacked in the shell?


vibration table.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

ThumbDweller said:


> Phil Rogers???? Perhaps you meant Phil Robertson..... Interesting concept, but as was already stated, it is still steel. Read a very interesting review on the stuff in Petersen's Hunting mag, anyone else see it? The guy who was reviewing it asked a good question, how do they get all those oddly shaped pellets properly stacked in the shell?


LOL What the heck was I thinking.... :lol:


----------



## taysteeed (Mar 29, 2010)

mwakely said:


> I have no trouble killing birds with cheap old Xperts! Those pellets are odd shaped as well. I'll save my money for more U of M tuition.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I dont think its a gimmick. More like somebody had their thinking cap on. Longer range? No. More pellets for better killing potential? Yes.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

lreigler said:


> . More pellets for better killing potential? Yes.


Heck yeah, depending on how their doing the 15%.. If they are doing it on the fact that they can place more ounces of shot in the shot cup do to stacking vs a like speed load you gain in a 3 inch.. 

Blue Box Fed 1 1/4 2s = 156
Blind Side 1 3/8 2s= 172 Advantage 16 pellets

Blue Box 1 1/4 BB= 90
Blind Side 1 3/8= 99 Advantage 9 pellets

Or if they are doing it on the fact the Hex shot stacks better thus more pellets.

1 3/8 of round shot 2s= 172
1 3/8 Blind side 2= 197

1 3/8 Round BB= 99
1 3/8 Blind Side= 114

Well worth the extra 8+ dollars a box


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Seems to me that having flat sides it would bleed speed faster and have less penetration.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Seems to me that having flat sides it would bleed speed faster and have less penetration.


I would agree.. Its evidenced by black clouds flitestopper pellets.. Lots of trauma but very few pass throughs.. 

It seems as if the ammo MFGs are trying to convince us to kill birds through terminal damage and not penetration ie breaking CNS..


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I would much rather have trauma than pass throughs....


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

lreigler said:


> I would much rather have trauma than pass throughs....


Trauma without braking a wing, impacting the CNS or piercing the chest cavity means nothing IMO.

The muscles your talking about with trama is the chest. If you put 2 of these bb's in the chest of a goose it is not going to cause enough trama to bring it down. If you impact the CNS, brake a wing or pierce the chest cavity, it is probably coming down.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Trauma without braking a wing, impacting the CNS or piercing the chest cavity means nothing IMO.
> 
> The muscles your talking about with trama is the chest. If you put 2 of these bb's in the chest of a goose it is not going to cause enough trama to bring it down. If you impact the CNS, brake a wing or pierce the chest cavity, it is probably coming down.


And that is why the Fed Ultra HWs in #6 shot will out penetrate and reach the vital areas and do what is needed much better than BB steel although BB steel has a larger wound channel and creates more trauma.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

So what if they made the Blindside pellets in HTL instead of steel? :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Critter said:


> So what if they made the Blindside pellets in HTL instead of steel? :lol:


Next year it is going to be pyramid shaped pellets.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry there wasnt some idiot on here who gave you the answer you were expecting. "Yup. had thirty dollars I didnt want. Bought and shot a box of Blind side at nothing. suprisingly, it went bang." This forum is for everyone in MI's hunting community to get together, discuss, and in the most part to help each other out. If you dont want to hear about the shell's dynamics and its applied use I guess you can go down and talk with the teenagers running the clerk spot at gander mountain. 

PS Have a nice day, this thread is pointless.


----------



## SWMIH20FOWLER (Nov 17, 2005)

lreigler said:


> Sorry there wasnt some idiot on here who gave you the answer you were expecting. "Yup. had thirty dollars I didnt want. Bought and shot a box of Blind side at nothing. suprisingly, it went bang." This forum is for everyone in MI's hunting community to get together, discuss, and in the most part to help each other out. If you dont want to hear about the shell's dynamics and its applied use I guess you can go down and talk with the teenagers running the clerk spot at gander mountain.
> 
> PS Have a nice day, this thread is pointless.


Pretty much the best answer on this thread so far...you shot it it went bang....great...at least it did not go click......So since you shot it at nothing.....guess you have no results at to a patterning.

What size did you shoot?
What choke?


----------



## maxloadBBB (Nov 21, 2009)

We all know if we throw a rock and hit a duck or goose in the head, theres a good chance that it will die, we also all know that if you shoot a shotgun with T shot at 40000000 FPS and hit a duck or goose in the head,its probaby going to die.
We as hunter's spend our hard earned money on things we WANT not need. We could all shoot 99$ special single shot shotguns but do we? No.
If someone wants to spend 100$ on a box of shotgun shell's than thats what they are going to do, because he asked for other's opinons on this shotshell did not warrant any of the inapproperiate answers.

I have never shot it, but might try it out this year.
rant over....


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

C'mon...there has to be a member of the black hoodie brigade that rec'd a free box or two of this stuff in their "essentials" bag from the company...

Choot it Lizabet!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

I will go on a limb and say you are not going to get the answer you were looking for.... 

but before this gets out of control....closed...


----------

